# carpet anemone is EVIL !



## videosilva

So I bought a carpet anemone, it looked beautiful in the store and thought it would make a nice addition to my tank.


So.................. after 5 days I notice some yellow tailed blue damsels are missing, 5 to be exact. That EVIL carpet ate 5 damsels in ONE night. I was so pissed that I decided to cut him in half. So far the EVIL carpet and its EVIL twin are doing well.


----------



## jkoot

videosilva said:


> So I bought carpet anemone, it looked beautiful in the store and thought it would make a nice addition to my tank.
> 
> So.................. after 5 days I notice some yellow tailed blue damsels are missing 5 to be exact. That EVIL carpet ate 5 damsels in ONE night. I was so pissed that I decided to cut him in half. So far the EVIL carpet and its EVIL twin are doing well.


I rarely have ever been as out spoken as I will be now....

First off I don't think anemone ate your fish, and not 5 in one night, check your levels.

If the anemone did happen to eat 5 in one night, the anemone probably did you a favor by getting rid of your damsels, to aggressive in smaller reef tanks and this will now allow you to keep other fish.

Another thing, the carpet anemone does not hunt or forage for food; your fish would have had to swim into the carpet. So technically your fish are to blame and the carpet was given some nice snacks (if it happened).

And to get back at the anemone you cut it in half?! Congrats this has to be one of the most ignorant things I have seen on this website or the other local aquarium site in a while.

Do your research before you make a purchase. Know what you put in your tanks. In essence what we are doing is trying to recreate an entire ecosystem in a glass box, this come with challenges and a predatory system that rivals the real deal.

Just because your fish swam into the anemone doesn't give you the right to cut it in half, these are living creatures, these are animals. You could have killed it (not to say that this hasn't been done to propagate but by the sounds of it you are not experienced enough to understand any of that).

If your dog chews up your couch you going to cut it in half too?

Why don't you do yourself a favor, give away the carpets and reconsider reef keeping if you cant cope with the challenges of maintaining these tanks and properly understanding the animals that you choose to live in them.

>j


----------



## jmb

jkoot said:


> ...And to get back at the anemone you cut it in half?! Congrats this has to be one of the most ignorant things I have seen on this website or the other local aquarium site in a while.
> 
> Just because your fish swam into the anemone doesn't give you the right to cut it in half, these are living creatures, these are animals. You could have killed it (not to say that this hasn't been done to propagate but by the sounds of it you are not experienced enough to understand any of that).
> 
> If your dog chews up your couch you going to cut it in half too?
> 
> Why don't you do yourself a favor, give away the carpets and reconsider reef keeping if you cant cope with the challenges of maintaining these tanks and properly understanding the animals that you choose to live in them.
> 
> >j


I cringed when I read the original posters statement. It seams childish and cruel to retaliate by cutting the carpet in half. No intent was for propagation as you can see by the statement they chopped it because they were mad.

Hopefully it survives.


----------



## Taipan

.....You cut your carpet in half?.....


----------



## 4pokguy

This has happened to me before too.... stupid thing ate both my black and white clowns.
Instead of chopping it in half, I just sold it instead.


----------



## loonie

I have doubts that the carpet ate the fish since carpet host clownfish. In SW tank sometimes you find your fish just disappeared, maybe the fish was sick and it is stuck somewhere in the rock and eaten up by snails etc. It is unlike FW fish where you find the dead body.
There are videos on U-tube how to cut a RBTA into two for fragging but this is first time I hear a carpet being cut up and its fine.


----------



## Kooka

Taipan said:


> .....You cut your carpet in half?.....


LOLZ, I can totally see that...

*THE ANEMONE.... IT'S SO EVILLLLL....*


----------



## videosilva

jkoot said:


> I rarely have ever been as out spoken as I will be now....
> 
> First off I don't think anemone ate your fish, and not 5 in one night, check your levels.
> 
> If the anemone did happen to eat 5 in one night, the anemone probably did you a favor by getting rid of your damsels, to aggressive in smaller reef tanks and this will now allow you to keep other fish.
> 
> Another thing, the carpet anemone does not hunt or forage for food; your fish would have had to swim into the carpet. So technically your fish are to blame and the carpet was given some nice snacks (if it happened).
> 
> And to get back at the anemone you cut it in half?! Congrats this has to be one of the most ignorant things I have seen on this website or the other local aquarium site in a while.
> 
> Do your research before you make a purchase. Know what you put in your tanks. In essence what we are doing is trying to recreate an entire ecosystem in a glass box, this come with challenges and a predatory system that rivals the real deal.
> 
> Just because your fish swam into the anemone doesn't give you the right to cut it in half, these are living creatures, these are animals. You could have killed it (not to say that this hasn't been done to propagate but by the sounds of it you are not experienced enough to understand any of that).
> 
> If your dog chews up your couch you going to cut it in half too?
> 
> Why don't you do yourself a favor, give away the carpets and reconsider reef keeping if you cant cope with the challenges of maintaining these tanks and properly understanding the animals that you choose to live in them.
> 
> >j


 Give it a rest you are playing with nature and pointing fingers !

FIVE fish in one night GONE !

Yes, I would also like $100.00 fish but that is not realistic. There seems to be many mixed opinions regarding cutting carpets. It was cut properly and is fine considering, now time will tell the out come.

I would like to keep the carpet on a smaller scale but worst case scenario I would rather loose the carpet then loose MORE money in fish.

B.T.W I may be new to saltwater ( not enough information and cost restrictive ). BUT I am fairly sure I have had tanks before you were born. ALL fish die ! Some the same day , some weeks or months. If you get LUCKY and have a strong fish no issues with diseases etc. you may have a fish for a few years. To keep fish for years is RARE and you will HAVE to go through MANY fish before you get that ONE !

So sing that song to someone else.


----------



## 4pokguy

The fish seemed healthy, and I know that they're immune to nematocysts, so that's why I was so surprised to find them missing. I suspect it was my maxi-mini carpet cuz that's the only thing in there that would eat them. I once pulled out a large snail shell from its mouth cuz it was trying to eat it. Either way.... goodbye carpet.


----------



## fesso clown

Why not just fry it up with some onions?


----------



## Jaysan

fesso clown said:


> Why not just fry it up with some onions?


I wonder how that would taste....Mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## fury165

Jaysan said:


> I wonder how that would taste....Mmmmmmmmmmm


Like Crow


----------



## Letigrama

Hi think we are all misunderstanding a bit because of how videosilva posted this. It seems the cutting, was rather fragging" to make the carpet smaller. We should be asking perhaps: how long did u have those damsels in the tank? What other fish you have in there? How big is the carpet nem? 

Seems funny as damsels can actually host carpet anemones. 

Perhaps if we get the whole picture. At any rate, perhaps a post telling the forum the situatiin and asking for opinions would have been better than assuring your carpet ate the nems and you butchered it. Though you probably wont get kicked out of Gta, you are making some of these sellers red flag you and I know you lile to buy.from members..
I truly hope you are not doing Frankenstein experiments with the nema I sold you 

I hope is not the carpet and just a coincidence...


----------



## videosilva

*Evil Carpet*

Bottom line is that Carpets eat fish. Do a Youtube search and you will see various posts referring to carpets eating fish. There are posts about previous tank-mates with no prior incidents and random attacks.

Again bottom line, 5 small damsels are no longer in my tank.

If you are reading this, please look in your tanks and let me know if you see my five missing damsels 

As for your BTA like I said before you have LOVELY BTA's and no need to cut them


----------



## Kweli

Yikes, what a hot thread.

Did the carpet make a home near your fishes typical sleeping/resting location? How could 5 fish swim into an anemone in one night.... unless you think the anemone hunted them down like a cold blooded killer??? Either option sounds pretty crazy... I cant even catch some of these fish with human reflexes... nevermind a slow moving nem


You mention that carpets eat fish (bottom line) and provide proof... yet you didnt seem to do this research before you bought it? Ideally you would have known this was a potential risk and sucked it up like a man when it happened


----------



## Letigrama

so,

after much research today, because I wanted a carpet for some time, I might agree with VideoSilva.

Carpets will eat any fish that gets close by, they will sting and paralize the fish immediately. Watch these video of a carpet eating a 4 inch tang, in a display tank, got me in tears, the guys says he couldnt do anything, I say thats BS. but OMG, ill never even look at one of these creatures.

Videosilva, how big was the carpet? It seems is only when they are big they would catch....


----------



## videosilva

*Evil Carpet*

I had read prior stories of carpets eating fish and just disregarded as exaggeration.

These things really are monsters. The carpet is a fair size, and the damsels were barely an inch. I did not mind loosing the damsels but I would like to add other fish to the tank in the future and do NOT want to loose them.


----------



## videosilva

*Evil Carpet*



Letigrama said:


> so,
> 
> after much research today, because I wanted a carpet for some time, I might agree with VideoSilva.
> 
> Carpets will eat any fish that gets close by, they will sting and paralize the fish immediately. Watch these video of a carpet eating a 4 inch tang, in a display tank, got me in tears, the guys says he couldnt do anything, I say thats BS. but OMG, ill never even look at one of these creatures.
> 
> Videosilva, how big was the carpet? It seems is only when they are big they would catch....


 Carpets look REALLY nice in a tank if you do not want fish.

The carpet looked REALLY nice in the store and was big but did not look that big. When I got home it got comfortable and expanded to I would say 8 inches. The two smaller haves are healing and look ok so far.


----------



## Letigrama

aww man, try to sell them then..... 

8 inches is super big, no wonder, she could have been really hungry.... thankfully it wasnt expensive fish.....


----------



## Nightstar

This happens all the time. Twenty years or so ago I lost three juvenile hepatis tangs to my big green carpet(crytodendrum Adhaesivum at the time though i think the taxonomy is different now).

I liked the carpet just fine though, can't blame it for snacking now and then. My Clarkii clowns moved right in and seemed to do ok. Perhaps the triple tang happy meal sated the nem.

Eight inches is nothing in carpet terms. My nem was over a foot across the disc.


----------



## kies1

videosilva said:


> I had read prior stories of carpets eating fish and just disregarded as exaggeration.
> 
> These things really are monsters. The carpet is a fair size, and the damsels were barely an inch. I did not mind loosing the damsels but I would like to add other fish to the tank in the future and do NOT want to loose them.


So you did research knowing this could eat fish, then it did. Then you get ticked because it did? Am I missing something here. What did you expect?


----------



## videosilva

*Stone*

Nothing is written in stone !


----------



## videosilva

*Evil Twins*

It has now been three weeks since I did the Frankenstein operation to the carpet anemone.

The twins are both alive and ate today for the first time. The carpets did not eat after the cut but looked decent. They are both firm and have good contact with the tank surface.

I added a couple of clown fish to the tank a couple of weeks ago. The clowns immediately jumped into the carpets and have not left them since.

I am now waiting for the EVIL TWINS to recover , heal , regain their strength and start eating.

I am now curious as to the clown fishes fate as the carpets recover.


----------



## Flameangel

Clowns and Carpet Anemone have a symbiotic relationship and therefore will not hurt the clown as well as Damsels.


----------



## JamesHurst

My carpet tried to swallow my fingers this morning. Sooo sticky sticky. Love it. I have a giant carpet in my tank, 13" wide when opened. it's eaten a purple fire goby, that's it. and the goby was living in the rock the carpet moved on to, so it was no suprise. Blue tang, maroon clown (hosting it), dottyback and flame angel are all fine and all move around in close quarters with it.

Feed it and possibly it won't be so aggressive about trying to feed on anything that touches it.


ALSO, your carpet did NOT eat your damsels. Simply doesn't happen. Symbiosis says so.


----------



## videosilva

*Yellowe Tales Bule Damsels*



JamesHurst said:


> My carpet tried to swallow my fingers this morning. Sooo sticky sticky. Love it. I have a giant carpet in my tank, 13" wide when opened. it's eaten a purple fire goby, that's it. and the goby was living in the rock the carpet moved on to, so it was no suprise. Blue tang, maroon clown (hosting it), dottyback and flame angel are all fine and all move around in close quarters with it.
> 
> Feed it and possibly it won't be so aggressive about trying to feed on anything that touches it.
> 
> ALSO, your carpet did NOT eat your damsels. Simply doesn't happen. Symbiosis says so.


 " FIVE YELLOW TAILED BLUE DAMSELS STILL M.I.A. "


----------



## Kweli

They didn't like their keeper


----------



## Flameangel

Kweli said:


> They didn't like their keeper


That's probably the reason WHY.


----------



## JamesHurst

videosilva said:


> " FIVE YELLOW TAILED BLUE DAMSELS STILL M.I.A. "


These damsels are considered "Anemonefish" and have been know to host corals and anemones. They form a symbiotic relationship, much like the percula species of damselfish, known to most of us as "clownfish".

Once again, IMHO, I highly doubt it ate them unless they were already dead.

I might recommend you stop being so defensive and aggressive with the users you are asking for help from. You came here to ask what we felt was going on based on our experience and many have provided you with it, take it or leave it.

If you can't be patient enough not to physically mess with your livestock when you get upset, then you shouldn't be caring for fish or corals.
Like seriously, who does that? Who gets mad at an anemone and cuts in in half to get back at it... It has no conscience, it's not evil, it's just doing it's job.

Feed it and possibly it won't be so aggressive about trying to feed on anything that touches it......_Oh, wait, I already said that and you already ignored it._

Good Luck. Sorry, didn't mean to come off as rude, but wasn't expecting such a ridiculous reply from you.


----------



## Letigrama

sometimes things that happen in our tanks overnight are simply misterious. The fact that 6 damsels dissapeared in one night is alarming. There are lots of videos and post online about how carpets eat tons of fish. however, i think is a bit matter of luck, just like i.e a six line wrasse could be a bully or could behave, in a same environment with the same fish. the anemones could have been ravenous from the store . I do agree with James about the damsels, clownfish are from the damselfish family, however, not all damsels have symbiotic relationships with carpets, I dont want to say more without doing research but i remember reading certain species dont... is really funny that all 6 damsels with dissapear in one night. The cutting in half, as videosilva clarified later, was to reduce the size of the nem and not to hurt it... however, i wouldnt keep one after suspecting is a voraciuos killer. I would have sold it. 
we all have our right to express ourselves here but with respect to each other and we have to know our limitations. Being in the SW for a few months and collecting all kinds of things at once doesnt make us an expert, patience is the key in this hobbie.


----------



## JamesHurst

I may have come off a bit assumptive before. I have since read the full thread in detail....

That being said, let me ask a couple questions.

When you cut it in half, did you find any remnants of the damsels?

I feed my giant carpet anemone silversides. Although the anemone is massive, it really won't take more than a couple silversides (they're maybe 1" in length, but really skinny little fish) in a night, when hungry, without spitting them out. They essentially dissolve and break down their food, so larger pieces or an abundance of small pieces are usually spat out.

Check in your overflow box and in behind your rock, see if you can find some remnants of rotting flesh, you'll want to get those out if it did spit out any of your fish after trying to eat them.

Regarding the symbiotic nature of these particular damsels, I used to own one and it hosted a chalice, then later hosted a BTA. I believe they're referred to as goldbelly damsels or yellowtailed blue damsels, though I may be incorrect.

I did however find someone who had a similar issue:
http://forums.saltwaterfish.com/t/384065/could-an-anemone-eat-a-fish


----------



## videosilva

*Evil Carpet*

I look over my tank daily and increase filtration for a *HIGH *flow throughout the tank. If the Damsels were in the tank I would have noticed it by now.

What I find frustrating is telling people that the ONLY thing that could have killed the Damsels was the carpet and people telling me no ???

There is nothing else in the tank large enough to have taken the damsels.

I bought 7 damsels, there are now only two since the Evil Carpets operation.

Also, the damsels want NOTHING to do with the EVIL CARPET they stay clear of it.


----------



## JamesHurst

It is suspicious. My damsels liked to "rest" in areas at night, like most fish - possible that they decided to rest in the wrong spot, or tried to move around at night and got snagged somehow.

Any pics of the carpets currently with the clowns? Would love to see how they took to the split


----------



## Flameangel

I can't believe that 5 fish eaten in 1 day will not let the anemone excrete the byproduct of those fish.I always feed my green haddoni with a piece of scallop and or a full size shrimp w/o the head and tail,the next day I find that it excretes what was left of the food it ate the day before.Thats the one thing that I avoid and try to remove for it pollutes the water big time even if I know that my fish will devour it as soon as it gets washed off it's mouth and away from it's tentacles.....my blue-legged crabs will feast on it too.Btw,this anemones grow fast when fed.


----------



## videosilva

*Scavengers*



Flameangel said:


> I can't believe that 5 fish eaten in 1 day will not let the anemone excrete the byproduct of those fish.I always feed my green haddoni with a piece of scallop and or a full size shrimp w/o the head and tail,the next day I find that it excretes what was left of the food it ate the day before.Thats the one thing that I avoid and try to remove for it pollutes the water big time even if I know that my fish will devour it as soon as it gets washed off it's mouth and away from it's tentacles.....my blue-legged crabs will feast on it too.Btw,this anemones grow fast when fed.


 I have a few hermit crabs, a couple of emerald crabs, countless serpent star fish and countless mini bristle star fish.

If there were any remains the scavengers would have taken care of it.

PLEASE, don't post that the scavengers are at fault.


----------



## videosilva

*Killer*



JamesHurst said:


> It is suspicious. My damsels liked to "rest" in areas at night, like most fish - possible that they decided to rest in the wrong spot, or tried to move around at night and got snagged somehow.
> 
> Any pics of the carpets currently with the clowns? Would love to see how they took to the split


 I believe what happened was a BIG hungry carpet ate what it could grab. Carpets as you know are incredibly sticky and next to impossible to remove off your hand. If a fish gets near a carpet it is not going any where and only into its mouth.


----------



## Flameangel

videosilva said:


> I have a few hermit crabs, a couple of emerald crabs, countless serpent star fish and countless mini bristle star fish.
> 
> If there were any remains the scavengers would have taken care of it.
> 
> PLEASE, don't post that the scavengers are at fault.


I have to ask,if it's not mention already,how big is your tank?Btw,it would be wise to feed your anemone so it MAY not bother other creatures and end up a meal.


----------



## Letigrama

was my evil domino damsel in that tank???

I just realized now. It is more feasable that evil beast killed all the little baby damsels that the carpet ate them. 

That domino killed a stripped domino when they were both babies and tried to bully my 10" blue tang, he's a terror of the seas...

I know you called me Grandma in another post, you know well im not old enough to be a grandma!!!!


----------



## Flameangel

Letigrama said:


> was my evil domino damsel in that tank???
> 
> I just realized now. It is more feasable that evil beast killed all the little baby damsels that the carpet ate them.
> 
> That domino killed a stripped domino when they were both babies and tried to bully my 10" blue tang, he's a terror of the seas...
> 
> I know you called me Grandma in another post, you know well im not old enough to be a grandma!!!!


Maybe because your Leti Grama.Lol


----------



## videosilva

*Damsel*



Letigrama said:


> was my evil domino damsel in that tank???
> 
> I just realized now. It is more feasible that evil beast killed all the little baby damsels that the carpet ate them.
> 
> That domino killed a stripped domino when they were both babies and tried to bully my 10" blue tang, he's a terror of the seas...
> 
> I know you called me Grandma in another post, you know well im not old enough to be a grandma!!!!


 The Domino Damsel was beautiful and look REALLY nice in the tank until........

From the beginning..........

1. Got by first tank when I was about 8 years old from a pet store at Gerrard Square. The tank was ten gallons and looked like the ones you see today.

2 My father kept several tanks ( 5-6 ) in an effort to raise guppies. The guppies thing did not go so well.

3. Had a 90 gallon almost 20 years ago. I would by small fish as they grew I would trade them in for store credits and buy something else.

I eventually ended up with a walking cat fish, Os. Gourami ( Giant ), Arrowana.

The walking Cat Fish was over a foot and every time the thing would come up for air it would splash water all over the tank. I ended up having to get rid of it or risk water all over the living room.The Giant Gourami got TOO big and I traded that in too.

I had the Arrowana for 2 years and it was a good 2 feet long and looked BEAUTIFUL. I would go to Big Als ( original location near dixie ) and buy 100 feeders. At the time the feeders were around $10.00 for 100. I would drop the feeders in the tank. The Arrowana would start from one end of the tank with its mouth wide open, by the time it reached the other end there would only be 10-12 gold fish left. The Arrowana would take its time eating the rest of the fish during the week. I got up on morning and found the Arrowana upside down DEAD in the tank. I was sooooooooooo mad about the fish and how much it cost that I put the tank for sale the SAME day. For those of you that don't know Arrowans are HUGE jumpers and did jump out several times.

4. I have lived in Toronto most of my life and recently moved to Bradford. Due to unforeseen circumstances I have been home for many months. I was with my wife in Scarborough and she went to a store to look for curtains or something similar. While waiting for my wife i saw a Big Al's and decided to go in to have a look, there was a tent sale going on and............

5. I have gone through many freshwater fish and the last acquisition was 3 green spotted puffers. After doing research about G.S.P. I found out that they would eventually have to be put in a saltwater environment.

I knew little to nothing about saltwater other then the fish and equipment to maintain a saltwater system was VERY expensive and not an option. The internet has only really boomed with in the last couple of years and with it came lots of information. I found out I could do a saltwater system by basically just adding salt to my aquarium and could use my hang on back filter.

I took everything out of the tank plants, fish, sand, etc. and left just the puffer in there. I traded all that in and bought some salt, sand and a plastic meter to measure salt. I put the salt in a pail with water and in the tank it went. I bought some live rock a few weeks after added 2 clownish for $50.00. The clown fish died after a week. I then bought a couple of blue tailed damsels, then a skunk clown and then a another clown. I now had 3 clowns,2 damsels, 1 Domino damsel and the 3 puffers so the tank was complete.

As the days went by I would see a dead fish, they would ONLY die at night and during the day they looked fine. After two weeks I only had 1 fish left and that one also died. The fish would always die at night and always in the SAME corner of the tank. I looked over the last fish carefully and noticed some bite marks on it. DAM PUFFERS !!!

The puffers had been attacking and cornering the fish during the night and thus killing them. The Puffers ONLY became aggressive in the saltwater system. I had them with many other fish in the fresh water tank with out any incidents. The puffers had become so aggressive that when ever I walked over to the tank they would puff up. Puffers are really nice fish and strong fish the reviews about them being sensitive etc. is bogus. Puffers when they puff up are really ugly and their face becomes distorted with a mean SCARY look to them. I did not go near the tank after them puffing up as it looked like they would EXPLODE !

So, the puffers were traded in for 7 damsels and and green carpet.

The rest is now history.

One of my first corals was a BTA that I picked up from Leti. I had made arrangements on a Saturday morning to meet two different people in different areas of the city. Having just moved to Bradford and it being the first major snow fall of the year I decided to only visit one person. As I was driving I received a text message and tried to reply wile driving saying that I would not make it to the person in Mississauga.

Turns out I sent the message to Leti. By mistake. When I got to Leti. house she looked at me puzzled and mentioned that I would not be going by. I looked at her and thought to my self like W.T.F " is this girl brain dead , where did she get that idea from " ?

It took a few weeks to figure out why leti. had given me the weird look and mentioning that I would not be going over. She was probably thinking to her self " W.T.F " is this guy brain dead " ?


----------



## videosilva

*Evil carpet*



JamesHurst said:


> It is suspicious. My damsels liked to "rest" in areas at night, like most fish - possible that they decided to rest in the wrong spot, or tried to move around at night and got snagged somehow.
> 
> Any pics of the carpets currently with the clowns? Would love to see how they took to the split


 As per James request


----------



## Letigrama

videosilva said:


> The Domino Damsel was beautiful and look REALLY nice in the tank until........
> 
> From the beginning..........
> 
> 1. Got by first tank when I was about 8 years old from a pet store at Gerrard Square. The tank was ten gallons and looked like the ones you see today.
> 
> 2 My father kept several tanks ( 5-6 ) in an effort to raise guppies. The guppies thing did not go so well.
> 
> 3. Had a 90 gallon almost 20 years ago. I would by small fish as they grew I would trade them in for store credits and buy something else.
> 
> I eventually ended up with a walking cat fish, Os. Gourami ( Giant ), Arrowana.
> 
> The walking Cat Fish was over a foot and every time the thing would come up for air it would splash water all over the tank. I ended up having to get rid of it or risk water all over the living room.The Giant Gourami got TOO big and I traded that in too.
> 
> I had the Arrowana for 2 years and it was a good 2 feet long and looked BEAUTIFUL. I would go to Big Als ( original location near dixie ) and buy 100 feeders. At the time the feeders were around $10.00 for 100. I would drop the feeders in the tank. The Arrowana would start from one end of the tank with its mouth wide open, by the time it reached the other end there would only be 10-12 gold fish left. The Arrowana would take its time eating the rest of the fish during the week. I got up on morning and found the Arrowana upside down DEAD in the tank. I was sooooooooooo mad about the fish and how much it cost that I put the tank for sale the SAME day. For those of you that don't know Arrowans are HUGE jumpers and did jump out several times.
> 
> 4. I have lived in Toronto most of my life and recently moved to Bradford. Due to unforeseen circumstances I have been home for many months. I was with my wife in Scarborough and she went to a store to look for curtains or something similar. While waiting for my wife i saw a Big Al's and decided to go in to have a look, there was a tent sale going on and............
> 
> 5. I have gone through many freshwater fish and the last acquisition was 3 green spotted puffers. After doing research about G.S.P. I found out that they would eventually have to be put in a saltwater environment.
> 
> I knew little to nothing about saltwater other then the fish and equipment to maintain a saltwater system was VERY expensive and not an option. The internet has only really boomed with in the last couple of years and with it came lots of information. I found out I could do a saltwater system by basically just adding salt to my aquarium and could use my hang on back filter.
> 
> I took everything out of the tank plants, fish, sand, etc. and left just the puffer in there. I traded all that in and bought some salt, sand and a plastic meter to measure salt. I put the salt in a pail with water and in the tank it went. I bought some live rock a few weeks after added 2 clownish for $50.00. The clown fish died after a week. I then bought a couple of blue tailed damsels, then a skunk clown and then a another clown. I now had 3 clowns,2 damsels, 1 Domino damsel and the 3 puffers so the tank was complete.
> 
> As the days went by I would see a dead fish, they would ONLY die at night and during the day they looked fine. After two weeks I only had 1 fish left and that one also died. The fish would always die at night and always in the SAME corner of the tank. I looked over the last fish carefully and noticed some bite marks on it. DAM PUFFERS !!!
> 
> The puffers had been attacking and cornering the fish during the night and thus killing them. The Puffers ONLY became aggressive in the saltwater system. I had them with many other fish in the fresh water tank with out any incidents. The puffers had become so aggressive that when ever I walked over to the tank they would puff up. Puffers are really nice fish and strong fish the reviews about them being sensitive etc. is bogus. Puffers when they puff up are really ugly and their face becomes distorted with a mean SCARY look to them. I did not go near the tank after them puffing up as it looked like they would EXPLODE !
> 
> So, the puffers were traded in for 7 damsels and and green carpet.
> 
> The rest is now history.
> 
> One of my first corals was a BTA that I picked up from Leti. I had made arrangements on a Saturday morning to meet two different people in different areas of the city. Having just moved to Bradford and it being the first major snow fall of the year I decided to only visit one person. As I was driving I received a text message and tried to reply wile driving saying that I would not make it to the person in Mississauga.
> 
> Turns out I sent the message to Leti. By mistake. When I got to Leti. house she looked at me puzzled and mentioned that I would not be going by. I looked at her and thought to my self like W.T.F " is this girl brain dead , where did she get that idea from " ?
> 
> It took a few weeks to figure out why leti. had given me the weird look and mentioning that I would not be going over. She was probably thinking to her self " W.T.F " is this guy brain dead " ?


I am speechless...

However, I cannot hold my peace until I speak out

1. You never ended clarifying what happened to the domino damsel. Either it was killed by the puffers, or killed the other damsels 

2. Proves you how resilient my poor BTA's are, to put them in a tank that is not ready

3. no problem with the picking up, I was home thankfully so everything work out 

4. Anemones are not corals, they are invertebrates 

5. As per your history with fish:

a. you have a history of fish dying on you quite often, why does it surprise you when people is telling you that may be they all died of natural causes, not saying that the carpet didnt eat them, but....

b. again, it seems to me you didnt do much more research other than adding salt, as if you did, you would have noticed that:
I. you cannot sustain any SW tank with a simple hang over filter unless you do water changes like, everyday and replace filter constantly. Let alone corals, you should never consider to have corals without a sump, though people does it, is guaranteed you will build up ammonia and waste and your fish and corals will eventually die

II. you should never keep puffers with any other fish. They are extremely aggresive, not so when they are little, that explains perhaps why they were fine at the beggining with other fish. Also, it all depends on the species, may be a puffer with a lion fish would have been fine.. is all over the net hundreds of people saying puffers are vicious and should be kept alone

6. you still didnt tell us what size is the tank, since you sold the 90gallon when the arrowana died. what is the size of the tank?

7. Members here are willing to help you, but I doubt any of them after reading this "history" wont be either brought to tears or infuriated. I dont want to be mean, but those were my feelings. You cannot just dump salt in a tank and hope to keep anemones in it! unless you skipped the part where you got a decent sump, with a skimmer and pump and appropiate lights, as a MUST equipment.
I doubt any member in the forum will sell you anything after this post.

I want to think that you actually do have a sump and skimmer now, but I am afraid that is not the case. I hope you are doing weekly water changes. Unless you do extensive research and start to add the equipment you need the fish and inverts will just keep dying eventually. Sorry, you dont want to hear it, but they will


----------



## Flameangel

Letigrama said:


> I am speechless...
> 
> However, I cannot hold my peace until I speak out
> 
> 1. You never ended clarifying what happened to the domino damsel. Either it was killed by the puffers, or killed the other damsels
> 
> 2. Proves you how resilient my poor BTA's are, to put them in a tank that is not ready
> 
> 3. no problem with the picking up, I was home thankfully so everything work out
> 
> 4. Anemones are not corals, they are invertebrates
> 
> 5. As per your history with fish:
> 
> a. you have a history of fish dying on you quite often, why does it surprise you when people is telling you that may be they all died of natural causes, not saying that the carpet didnt eat them, but....
> 
> b. again, it seems to me you didnt do much more research other than adding salt, as if you did, you would have noticed that:
> I. you cannot sustain any SW tank with a simple hang over filter unless you do water changes like, everyday and replace filter constantly. Let alone corals, you should never consider to have corals without a sump, though people does it, is guaranteed you will build up ammonia and waste and your fish and corals will eventually die
> 
> II. you should never keep puffers with any other fish. They are extremely aggresive, not so when they are little, that explains perhaps why they were fine at the beggining with other fish. Also, it all depends on the species, may be a puffer with a lion fish would have been fine.. is all over the net hundreds of people saying puffers are vicious and should be kept alone
> 
> 6. you still didnt tell us what size is the tank, since you sold the 90gallon when the arrowana died. what is the size of the tank?
> 
> 7. Members here are willing to help you, but I doubt any of them after reading this "history" wont be either brought to tears or infuriated. I dont want to be mean, but those were my feelings. You cannot just dump salt in a tank and hope to keep anemones in it! unless you skipped the part where you got a decent sump, with a skimmer and pump and appropiate lights, as a MUST equipment.
> I doubt any member in the forum will sell you anything after this post.
> 
> I want to think that you actually do have a sump and skimmer now, but I am afraid that is not the case. I hope you are doing weekly water changes. Unless you do extensive research and start to add the equipment you need the fish and inverts will just keep dying eventually. Sorry, you dont want to hear it, but they will


Couldn't have said it any better letigarama.


----------



## videosilva

*Here we GOOOOOOOOOOOO AGAIN !*

1. You never ended clarifying what happened to the domino damsel. Either it was killed by the puffers, or killed the other damsels 

As stated the puffers were peaceful in the fresh water environment they become very aggressive after being introduced to the salt. So, yes they *killed everything* over a few weeks and always at night. I never thought about the puffers since they hid most of the day and thought possibly water problems.

2. Proves you how resilient my poor BTA's are, to put them in a tank that is not ready

Yes your BTA.s are *VERY* hardy as I have stated in other posts. I believe anything tank raised is hardy compared to store bought. Store bought have not been properly acclimated to a closed system, stress, various water parameters etc. etc. etc.

3. no problem with the picking up, I was home thankfully so everything work out 

Yep, felt like an idiot after the fact.

4. Anemones are not corals, they are invertebrates 

Ok, water mass based / rock.

5. As per your history with fish:

a. you have a history of fish dying on you quite often,

Impress me and tell me about all the fish that have not died on you.

why does it surprise you when people is telling you that may be they all died of natural causes, not saying that the carpet didnt eat them, but....

SERIOUSLY ?

b. again, it seems to me you didnt do much more research other than adding salt, as if you did, you would have noticed that:

Right amount of salt is all that is needed in an existing tank ( my situation )

I. you cannot sustain any SW tank with a simple hang over filter unless you

NOT TRUE ! Water exchange is critical. I have enough filtration that I can blow the water out of the tank if I wish 

do water changes like, everyday and replace filter constantly.

Water changes are a matter of opinion. I had fresh water fish that would die on me for no reason a friend had healthy fish with no problems. I asked him one day how often he did water changes and his answer was ......................... NEVER !

Water evaporates quickly so the tank is constantly being topped off with fresh TAP water. I have a 600 gallon pond in the back yard. I don't do water changes in the pond and the fish FLOURISH you can NEVER get the same results in a closed system. I add water from the water HOSE to top off once a week or on hot days allow water to over flow too keep the fish cool. You know the water is not good hot, etc. etc. when you see the fish gulping at the top of the water for air in that case YOU NEED TO CHANGE WATER !

Let alone corals, you should never consider to have corals without a sump, though people does it, is guaranteed you will build up ammonia and waste and your fish and corals will eventually die

Again not true and theoretical. I posted in that regard and the ONLY conclusive answer was for cosmetic reasons. People did not like me saying it was just one tank flowing into another. I am not saying a sump is bad, it is NOT mandatory. If I had read that fish do not die with sumps then I would be impressed.

II. you should never keep puffers with any other fish. They are extremely aggresive,

Not completely accurate. My puffers were with some africans and were big sucks. The Africans bullied the bigger puffers in the tank. For those with a fresh water system African Cichlids are the way to go and VERY hearty fish.

not so when they are little, that explains perhaps why they were fine at the beggining with other fish. Also, it all depends on the species, may be a puffer with a lion fish would have been fine.. is all over the net hundreds of people saying puffers are vicious and should be kept alone

Matter of opinion, environment etc. etc. The puffers did not get bigger in the saltwater tank ? I believe they were big enough and ready to spawn thus the aggression. They say they kill one another also and I never had that problem.


6. you still didnt tell us what size is the tank, since you sold the 90gallon when the arrowana died. what is the size of the tank?

Lets make EVERYONE on here go crazy. I have a 5 gallon tank that is flourishing 

7. Members here are willing to help you, but I doubt any of them after reading this "history" wont be either brought to tears or infuriated. I dont want to be mean, but those were my feelings.

Why ? Its fish ? You have them in a little closed tank ??? They die unfortunately. The ones that die are always the ones you really liked.

You cannot just dump salt in a tank and hope to keep anemones in it!

Come on ? Are we being realistic ? I took EVERYTHING out of the tank except the 3 puffers. So, the water was / is.............

The next day I added the right salt mixture ( critical ) and the next day live rock. Remember the Puffers were there ALL along and fine. The Puffers went through extreme conditions from, removing everything that was in the tank, mucky water from tank being disturbed, salt, etc. etc. etc.


unless you skipped the part where you got a decent sump, with a skimmer and pump and appropriate lights, as a MUST equipment.

Again a sump is NOT mandatory. I believe a skimmer is VERY good to have. You can get by without a skimmer but it will be harder to maintain the tank.


I doubt any member in the forum will sell you anything after this post.

People want money as do i 

I want to think that you actually do have a sump and skimmer now,

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

but I am afraid that is not the case. I hope you are doing weekly water 
changes.

Nope. Do not try to fix something that is not broken. Water is added straight from the tap as water evaporates  Oh NO I AM USING TAP WATER THE WORLD IS GOING TO END !


Water changes are MANDATORY when you see the fish gasping for air or other extreme circumstances.

Unless you do extensive research and start to add the equipment you need the fish and inverts will just keep dying eventually. Sorry, you dont want to hear it, but they will[/QUOTE]

We are going to have to agree to disagree Leti. You met me, you read that I had my first tank when I was 8 years old . You should have a good idea on how long I have been playing with fish.

I though that huge write up would give me a LITTLE credit but people read things the way they like


----------



## zoapaly

I would like a frag of your Nem , let me know when you cut it haf


----------



## videosilva

*Evil Carpet*



zoapaly said:


> I would like a frag of your Nem , let me know when you cut it haf


 Tell you what. If the carpet heals well I will cut it AGAIN and GIVE you one.


----------



## JamesHurst

*Did you just say your tank is 5 GALLONS?!*

Well, there's your problem. That's cruel dude. Poor fish......

Why would you be surprised that a carpet would eat a fish when there's only 5 gallons of space.

You shouldn't have a single fish in there let alone the anemone if it's a 5 gal tank.

*But really, Please tell me that's a typo...*


----------



## videosilva

*Clown Fish*


----------



## Flameangel

videosilva said:


>


By the looks of it seems like 500 gallons.Isn't it videosilva?Probably a typo.


----------



## sig

Flameangel said:


> By the looks of it seems like 500 gallons.Isn't it videosilva?Probably a typo.


who cares?  Report this guy to Humane society 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flameangel

sig said:


> who cares?  Report this guy to Humane society


Seriously the picture seems like the tank is huge.


----------



## Vinoy Thomas

sig said:


> who cares?  Report this guy to Humane society


LOL!!!!!!! LMAO that was tooooo jokes!!!!

Humane [email protected]!!! LoL


----------



## fesso clown




----------



## Kooka

Flameangel said:


> By the looks of it seems like 500 gallons.Isn't it videosilva?Probably a typo.


Looks like a 50 gallon, not a 5 gallon


----------



## Flameangel

Kooka said:


> Looks like a 50 gallon, not a 5 gallon


Hey Phil,how's my pal?Happy New Year my friend.Long time no hear.


----------



## videosilva

Flameangel said:


> By the looks of it seems like 500 gallons.Isn't it videosilva?Probably a typo.


 I almost fell of my chair laughing.


----------



## videosilva

*Wide Angles Lens*

I used a wide angle lens thus the 5 gallon tank looks MUCH wider then it really is  I use a LONG angle lens when doing Porno


----------



## Flameangel

videosilva said:


> I used a wide angle lens thus the 5 gallon tank looks MUCH wider then it really is  I use a LONG angle lens when doing Porno


Again you said 5 gallons.


----------



## JamesHurst

Yes, yes he did.

_*sigh*_


----------



## Vinoy Thomas

LOL, I need to meet this guy!

Tooooo jokes videosilva!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## videosilva

*Fun*

Its nice to have fun, especially with the die hard fish heads. Most of the write up was factual.

Better to laugh then to cry !


----------



## Tropicana

fesso clown said:


>


Indeed....


----------



## Flameangel

videosilva said:


> Better to laugh then to cry !


I'm agreeable to this.


----------



## Kooka

Flameangel said:


> Hey Phil,how's my pal?Happy New Year my friend.Long time no hear.


I'm good, Happy New Year to you too!



videosilva said:


> I used a wide angle lens thus the 5 gallon tank looks MUCH wider then it really is  I use a LONG angle lens when doing Porno


Bow chicka wow wow...


----------



## Bayinaung

videosilva said:


> Its nice to have fun, especially with the die hard fish heads.


spell check. fishhead is one word! don't make us two word species!


----------



## 10G

videosilva said:


>


Nice looking tank, any FTS videosilva? How are the anemone halves doing?


----------



## videosilva

*Evil Twins*

One of the carpets is fully open and looks nice. The second carpet ( the one in the picture ) has recently started to fold up and not looking as nice.

They were both nice, open and firm prior to me feeding them.


----------



## videosilva

*Evil Carpet*

The Evil Carpet opened up again. It may have closed since I feed it. The Carpets are eating one in half to to inch shrimp every two to three days.


----------



## videosilva

*Evil Carpet*

I bought a yellow tang today and it will be going in the tank in the next few minutes. The Carpet BETTER NOT ! Or, else !


----------



## videosilva

*Evil Carpet*

So, far all is well in the land of the Evil Carpets. The yellow tang is acquainting it self to its new environment. I noticed that the Tang is smart enough to keep its distance from the carpets.


----------



## matti2uude

videosilva said:


> I bought a yellow tang today and it will be going in the tank in the next few minutes. The Carpet BETTER NOT ! Or, else !


You put a yellow tang in a 5 gallon tank?


----------



## Flameangel

matti2uude said:


> You put a yellow tang in a 5 gallon tank?


Aside from the Clown fish he already have as per picture.I guess a Purple Tang is next.


----------



## videosilva

*Purple tang*

Can I put a Purple tang in too ? They can kind of swim REALLY close to one another. Will they be ok with only 1-2 inches between them ?


----------



## matti2uude

videosilva said:


> Can I put a Purple tang in too ? They can kind of swim REALLY close to one another. Will they be ok with only 1-2 inches between them ?


You should get a grouper or maybe a black tip shark. Or just get a whale shark.


----------



## Flameangel

matti2uude said:


> You should get a grouper or maybe a black tip shark. Or just get a whale shark.


That would be an excellent addition in a 5 gallon tank then it'll be in the Guinness Book Of Record.


----------



## videosilva

*ololo*



matti2uude said:


> You should get a grouper or maybe a black tip shark. Or just get a whale shark.


 Oh, my god I laughed so hard that I have tears in my eyes. Thank you for the laugh. 

Shesh I am still smiling.


----------



## videosilva

videosilva said:


> Oh, my god I laughed so hard that I have tears in my eyes. Thank you for the laugh.
> 
> Shesh I am still smiling.


 I just read flame angels post oh stop my stomach is killing me from laughing. My wife is asking why I am laughing so much.

Even if I explain to hear she wont get it. The tears are bursting from my eyes from laughing so hard.


----------



## videosilva

*Lolo*

I just reread the last two posts and almost spit the coffee out from laughing.


----------



## videosilva

*Evil Carpet*



JamesHurst said:


> I may have come off a bit assumptive before. I have since read the full thread in detail....
> 
> That being said, let me ask a couple questions.
> 
> When you cut it in half, did you find any remnants of the damsels?
> 
> I feed my giant carpet anemone silversides. Although the anemone is massive, it really won't take more than a couple silversides (they're maybe 1" in length, but really skinny little fish) in a night, when hungry, without spitting them out. They essentially dissolve and break down their food, so larger pieces or an abundance of small pieces are usually spat out.
> 
> Check in your overflow box and in behind your rock, see if you can find some remnants of rotting flesh, you'll want to get those out if it did spit out any of your fish after trying to eat them.
> 
> Regarding the symbiotic nature of these particular damsels, I used to own one and it hosted a chalice, then later hosted a BTA. I believe they're referred to as goldbelly damsels or yellowtailed blue damsels, though I may be incorrect.
> 
> I did however find someone who had a similar issue:
> http://forums.saltwaterfish.com/t/384065/could-an-anemone-eat-a-fish


 I normally feed the Carpets frozen unpeeled shrimp that I let defrost for ten to fifteen minutes then cut to size. A few days ago I gave them one in half inch shrimp with the shell on. I wanted to see if the shells from the shrimp would show up. Well........... no shells no damsels nothing.


----------



## Flameangel

videosilva said:


> I just reread the last two posts and almost spit the coffee out from laughing.


Yeah like you said better to laugh than cry but by tomorrow,back to the grinding wheel for most of us.


----------

